
Dear bubble veterans: We get it. Now shut up, you're harshing our buzz. - zaidf
http://valleywag.com/tech/i-hate-it-here/dear-bubble-veterans-we-get-it-now-shut-up-youre-harshing-our-buzz-249065.php
======
mattjaynes
He seems to knock PodTech in the article - anyone know why?

"Any time one of the rest of us mentions an obvious, actual waste of money
(PodTech anyone?), you treat it as proof that the whole industry is doomed for
collapse."

